# Newbie Enclosure



## Lawra (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi everyone  after seeing so many awesome DIY enclosures on here I thought I'd give it a go. Armed with a box full of foam and a heat gun I have started making what I hope will be a rock wall for my woma.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 18, 2013)

Throw a few big chunky ones one there too. Woma's aren't known for their climbing skill so the deeper the rock shelf the better but it needs to be thicker than what you have to support it
You're certainly headed in the right direction


----------



## Lawra (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you  I'm planning to layer the foam, as all the bits I have are rather skinny. 

Currently playing tetris with a mountain of foam. The wine is necessary - and also as a point of reference. I think I've taken on a rather mammoth task for my first background.


----------



## Hamalicious (Jul 18, 2013)

Im still avoiding my first DIY back ground so your doing better than me haha. You look like you're on the right track, and i have no doubt the wine is necessary. Keep posting pics


----------



## Lawra (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks  I've started sticking bits here and there. I'm starting to think I should have just layered the foam in there and then shaped it. May try that as I go - I have a LONG way to go haha. 

I found a pic of a rock wall with a peep hole and a scene painted in the background - that's what the little gap is for 

I was given a tile for a basking spot but now that it's in there, it looks a bit huge. Should I cut it down or is it ok to be that large? It's 450x450 atm.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 18, 2013)

Are you attaching the foam to the rear of the enclosure? I always do mine on a base sheet of foam an seal it around the edges with silicone, that way i can remove it if need be.


Rick


----------



## Lawra (Jul 18, 2013)

That's a good idea Rick  

Unfortunately I don't have much room to work at home (and didn't want to stay at the workshop all night) so I'm just siliconing the foam to the back of the cupboard and will be filling in the gaps with expanding foam afterwards. 

Is there anything I should know about heat around the rock wall? I'm planning to place foam (will be rendered) fairly sparsely around the heat light and will be using LEDs elsewhere.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 18, 2013)

I like the wine idea, just don't spill any in the tank, the future resident may not like it  

You're doing just fine, the mountain will soon be a mole hill and the wall will take shape. For a woma I'd suggest larger ledges low. As I said, they're not great climbers. 
Why not use a heat cord under the tile and do away with the heat lamp ? Snakie stays warm and your work of art stays safe. If you HAVE to keep the heat lamp then don't lay any more foam around that area, just a thin layer will do. Better safe than sorry !


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 18, 2013)

Heat is fine on a rendered foam wall. Ive had a 70c hotspot on mine and there has been no smells, discolouration or disfigurement happen.


Rick


----------



## Lawra (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you for everyone's input  this is the last little bit for tonight


----------



## Lawra (Jul 27, 2013)

Finally getting around to rendering. First thin coat going on now... Should have picked a bigger brush to destroy lol


----------



## jaspy (Jul 28, 2013)

loooking good, you've given me a couple of good ideas too


----------



## Lawra (Jul 28, 2013)

That's great!

It's dry now so I get to put another layer on - thicker this time I think. I don't think I put it on very evenly yesterday lol


----------



## Lawra (Jul 29, 2013)

.


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 29, 2013)

Lawra said:


> J-A-X can you please delete this thread and my other one named "Gamer's Graveyard"? I won't be sharing any more.


U dont seem to be having much luck do u...


----------



## Lawra (Jul 29, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> U dont seem to be having much luck do u...



Ah well, these things happen. I have learnt a lot and (if I don't get kicked off for being mean) I'll sit quietly and observe from afar


----------



## justin91 (Jul 29, 2013)

Lawra said:


> J-A-X can you please delete this thread and my other one named "Gamer's Graveyard"? I won't be sharing any more.





Lawra said:


> Ah well, these things happen. I have learnt a lot and (if I don't get kicked off for being mean) I'll sit quietly and observe from afar



I just read your whole thread and did I miss something lol.

On topic. Your rock wall is looking awesome. I really like it


----------



## Lawra (Jul 29, 2013)

justin91 said:


> I just read your whole thread and did I miss something lol.
> 
> On topic. Your rock wall is looking awesome. I really like it



Thanks 

I had a bit of a moment earlier on another thread... It has passed.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 29, 2013)

LOL, I missed it too - I would have fulfilled your request had I known about it  but you deleted your post before I saw it. The quickest way to get moderator action in cases like this is to use the 'report' function and lodge your request that way


----------



## Lawra (Jul 29, 2013)

Ah I see  I'm using my phone so just did a bit of searching and found the report button. 

I'm kinda glad you didn't see it earlier, the discussions have flourished and I've learnt a lot


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 29, 2013)

Sometimes not using the report button and reflecting on things at a later date can put things into perspective. Don't always take others comments to heart or this place will drive you nuts.


----------



## hunterschamps (Jul 29, 2013)

Really like how this is coming along, well done!


----------



## Lawra (Jul 31, 2013)

Another layer of render on  a bit thicker this time. I've learnt so much! Three lessons in particular

a) Work outside, not on the kitchen tiles. Dropping the heavy bag of render makes a HUUUGE mess lol

b) Any cool looking crevices get filled in... Trying to shove render in was hard enough, I can't imagine trying to clean in them!

c) 1.5 x 0.5m doesn't look that big, but takes a really really long time - and I've only done two coats on one out of three sides! In saying that, I defs don't regret it and it's going to look sooo cool when it's done 

A couple of pics...


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 31, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Another layer of render on  a bit thicker this time. I've learnt so much! Three lessons in particular
> 
> a) Work outside, not on the kitchen tiles. Dropping the heavy bag of render makes a HUUUGE mess lol
> 
> ...



A) it sure does, my shed is clean before a build but absolutly trashed by the end of it lol

B) the render does fill most small gaps and detail, i made sure not to have to deep a gaps to to feeding insects to my lizards.

C) my last one was 1200x700 (and 300mm deep), took around 4-5 nights to get enough coverage and full coats. Ended up using my hands (latex gloves) to apply to last 2 thick coats.


Rick


----------



## Shane73 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Lawra looking good mate, can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 7, 2013)

Shane73 said:


> Hi Lawra looking good mate, can't wait to see the final product.



Thanks Shane 

I've been a bit slack lately, but finally finished the last of the rendering tonight. I think I'll have to get the vacuum out tomorrow to remove the million little balls of render that are in there lol. 

A couple of pics


----------



## Shay-Nik (Aug 8, 2013)

Your DIY looks great, id never be able to make one, I got no patience s:


----------



## wildthings (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks excellent Lawra , same as me, looks like the tasi devil went thru my shed when I'm done lol


----------



## Shane73 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi Lawra, how you going? good to see you've made some progress, although I imagine its not something you really want to rush. Do you know what colour/s your going to go with and painting method?


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 9, 2013)

Looking good, can't wait to see the finished product.
As above, any idea how you're planning on painting it? I was lucky enough to have access to an air compressor and airbrush gun, this helped to get some nice shadowing under the ledges, giving the background more depth.
I have seen some other good methods, including using sponges and dabbing color on.

Good work! Now hurry up and finish it =P


----------



## Lawra (Aug 9, 2013)

Haha thanks guys  between work, uni and my partner being sick it's been my procrastination project  

I have an air compressor and spray gun so I'm thinking of using that as well as sponging and dry brushing. I read on another thread that a history of painting war hammer models comes in handy. Hopefully it works in my favour too! 

Going to rummage through boxes this afternoon to see what paints I have and what I still need. I haven't decided on colour, probably shades of ochre and random bright colours to make it look natural-ish.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Aug 9, 2013)

Ochre is good. I used a lot of burnt amber for edges, and darker browns for shadowing under ledges. 
The main thing I learnt, is try not to be perfect, as it is meant to replicate nature, the more random it is, the better it will look =)


----------



## Lawra (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks! I liked the pics Snowman posted of rocks, unfortunately I lost most of the nice defined edges of the foam after rendering, but hopefully the colours will still look good 

Edit: experimenting with colour


----------



## Lawra (Aug 16, 2013)

Any thoughts on the colours?


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Aug 16, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Any thoughts on the colours?



Honestly from the above pics... That colour looks very natural... It looks good & I'm keen to see the finished product..


----------



## BDkeeper (Aug 16, 2013)

I knew i would loose most of the texture and fine divets and whatnot so i simply did not spend much time putting them on


----------



## Lawra (Aug 16, 2013)

BDkeeper said:


> I knew i would loose most of the texture and fine divets and whatnot so i simply did not spend much time putting them on



I mostly meant the little "rock" stack in the right hand corner and the ledge in the middle. When I do my next one I'll make a greater difference in size between the bits of foam so they stand out more.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 16, 2013)

DeadlyDanny80 said:


> Honestly from the above pics... That colour looks very natural... It looks good & I'm keen to see the finished product..



Thank you


----------



## zicarus (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey really liking the colors very natural looking. Just hope u dont lose detail being dark in color. Cant wait to see the final product 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lawra (Aug 17, 2013)

zicarus said:


> Hey really liking the colors very natural looking. Just hope u dont lose detail being dark in color. Cant wait to see the final product
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4



Sorry I should have posted a pic of it with a flash haha. It's a bit blurry though. I've ordered LED strips so I can give it some dramatic lighting and what not


----------



## zicarus (Aug 17, 2013)

Thst lookd heaps better not as dark, well get painting girl so we csn see how it turns out 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Lawra (Sep 24, 2013)

I have been sooo slack! Steve has had a huge growth spurt so I thought I'd better get my bum into gear and do some painting! 

Nothing exciting to report, I've just finished putting on the undercoat. I chose a dark colour so the bits I missed would stand out, and also so if I miss some spots under ledges etc when doing the lighter colours it will just look like shadow.

Texture is looking good so now to wait for this to dry so I can start gtn creative


----------



## Lawra (Sep 26, 2013)

Progress painting pic of the first coat. I think it's going to look pretty cool 





- - - Updated - - -

A couple more


----------



## Porkbones (Sep 26, 2013)

Yea tht looks great.cant wait to see it completed.btw were u up all night doing it??posted at 2.38am then edited at 4.57am lol


----------



## wildthings (Sep 26, 2013)

Awesome Lawra, it will look cool, I tried doing the same kinda thing when painting mine, but I was using dark greys, bit of cream and green for mossy look, but was too dark can't really see the colour changes thru the rock unless you get up close...can't wait to see it completed too


----------



## wildthings (Sep 26, 2013)

and I pulled a few all nighters lol just fiddling, had to be just right


----------



## Lawra (Sep 26, 2013)

Porkbones said:


> Yea tht looks great.cant wait to see it completed.btw were u up all night doing it??posted at 2.38am then edited at 4.57am lol



Umm maybe  haha damn those time stamps!

My weekend is wed - thurs so with most people working my partner and I had a few (read: too many) drinks and got stuck in. The poor boy had to work today too haha while I'm watching paint dry and hoping I can start dry brushing soon 



wildthings said:


> Awesome Lawra, it will look cool, I tried doing the same kinda thing when painting mine, but I was using dark greys, bit of cream and green for mossy look, but was too dark can't really see the colour changes thru the rock unless you get up close...can't wait to see it completed too



I started out doing a little test spot (above) because I was worried about it being too dark also. Now that it's drying I'm thinking it's a bit too light but it's not a worry, I've got a fair bit of work left to do (including cutting out vent holes that I marked out but stupidly rendered over!!!) and now that I'm standing back looking at it I realise I may have gone a bit over board with the colour... Looks like a rainbow :/




wildthings said:


> and I pulled a few all nighters lol just fiddling, had to be just right





wildthings said:


>




I can relate! I found myself going "oh just a bit more here, oh a bit more of that colour there" so I put the brushes away as I could see it very quickly being stuffed by over fiddling haha


----------



## wildthings (Sep 26, 2013)

hahaha yeah just like that


----------



## Lawra (Sep 26, 2013)

So I don't think I like it... I mean, I like it, it's just not how I planned it to turn out... I think it looks too rainbow  I should have stuck with the dark under coat and dry brushed the various colours instead... Hmm...

Thoughts or suggestions how to make it look less like crayola gang banged my rock wall without starting over again?


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 26, 2013)

Lawra said:


> So I don't think I like it... I mean, I like it, it's just not how I planned it to turn out... I think it looks too rainbow  I should have stuck with the dark under coat and dry brushed the various colours instead... Hmm...
> 
> Thoughts or suggestions how to make it look less like crayola gang banged my rock wall without starting over again?




I don't know, I think it looks pretty cool! Might you like it a little more once it's lighted? 

I'm a bit of a girly girl when it comes to rainbows 

P.s. love the crayola reference!


----------



## Lawra (Sep 26, 2013)

Rlpreston said:


> I don't know, I think it looks pretty cool! Might you like it a little more once it's lighted?
> 
> I'm a bit of a girly girl when it comes to rainbows
> 
> P.s. love the crayola reference!



Thanks for the vote of confidence  

That's a good idea, I'll smash the top out, put the lights in and see how it goes - fingers crossed!

PS yay someone got it haha


----------



## Lawra (Sep 26, 2013)

Note to self: cut vents BEFORE rendering lol


----------



## Rlpreston (Sep 26, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Note to self: cut vents BEFORE rendering lol




Oh dear! 

I have done the opposite and put vents in without thinking about adding background around it later :/ 
I've got a whole bunch of foam ready to go, will just wait until you're done and steal all your tips


----------



## Lawra (Sep 26, 2013)

Rlpreston said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> I have done the opposite and put vents in without thinking about adding background around it later :/
> I've got a whole bunch of foam ready to go, will just wait until you're done and steal all your tips



Haha tips:

Don't render in your kitchen, especially if yore a klutz like me and drop the bag

Don't paint it when drunk, you'll look at it when you sober up and wonder what the heck you were thinking

Don't render over vent spaces, the kitchen is now covered in crap from the jigsaw and Dremel job I just finished

Don't put it off for a couple of months thinking your baby will stay small for a while... 

So in short do everything opposite to me and you'll be fine  haha. 

Pic of one vent/entry to above enclosure all sanded and smooth ready for painting - after cleaning  lol


----------



## Shane73 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey good to see you've made some progress well done. To be honest I think it looks pretty good, nothing wrong with a bit of extra colour. Are you going to use a sealant over the paint? I've read threads where ppl say the sealant dulls down the colour a bit.
But really if I were you I'd be pretty darn proud of myself, It's not all one bland colour, and the texture looks great.
For a first go at a rock wall..pretty damn well done, congrats


----------



## Lawra (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks Shane! The colour has somewhat grown on me and if nothing else, it will be one of a kind 

I read somewhere (on this forum or elsewhere, I don't recall) that someone sealed a rock wall with silicone so I thought I'd do a test patch since I have a few tubes here at home (neutral cure with no mould and mildew resistance of course  )

Well, I don't know what I was expecting but it's a bit weird... It's made the rough rock wall smooth (still lumpy bits though) but grippy if that makes sense, to the point where I wasn't sure if it was even dry yet. I feel I would walk past and see Steve stuck halfway up the wall because of the interesting texture.

Anyway, I don't think I'll be continuing with that option so off to Bunnings I shall go on Monday arvo


----------



## Marquis (Sep 29, 2013)

Lawra,
I like the look of your handy work it has that kind of water ran here once look about it.


----------



## Woma_Wild (Oct 2, 2013)

Shane73 said:


> Hey good to see you've made some progress well done. To be honest I think it looks pretty good, nothing wrong with a bit of extra colour. Are you going to use a sealant over the paint? I've read threads where ppl say the sealant dulls down the colour a bit.
> But really if I were you I'd be pretty darn proud of myself, It's not all one bland colour, and the texture looks great.
> For a first go at a rock wall..pretty damn well done, congrats



I didn't find that to be the case. The one I used, Crommelin,added a bit of shine IMO. But sealant has to be done.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 2, 2013)

Marquis said:


> Lawra,
> I like the look of your handy work it has that kind of water ran here once look about it.



Thank you, you're too kind 



Woma_Wild said:


> I didn't find that to be the case. The one I used, Crommelin,added a bit of shine IMO. But sealant has to be done.



I've bought Crommelin to do mine also. There are so many to choose from but I decided just to be safe I'd use one that many have recommended on here.


----------



## Skippii (Oct 2, 2013)

Reminds me of a cave wall that's had water running down it leaving minerals etc, I actually really like it.. I'd gladly put it in one of my enclosures, and that's high praise! (I'm damn fussy)

x


----------



## Lawra (Oct 2, 2013)

Skippii said:


> Reminds me of a cave wall that's had water running down it leaving minerals etc, I actually really like it! I'd gladly put it in one of my enclosures, and that's high praise! (I'm damn fussy)
> 
> x



Thanks Skippii  although you'd have a hard time getting it out of mine without a sledgehammer  lol


----------



## Skippii (Oct 2, 2013)

Ahh no! Thinking of beating it out with a sledgehammer made me cringe... Can't destroy a work of art. The solution is simple, you must make more! I'll take 5 (and I don't even have 5 enclosures.. how's that for a loyal customer)

x


----------



## Lawra (Oct 2, 2013)

Skippii said:


> Ahh no! Thinking of beating it out with a sledgehammer made me cringe... Can't destroy a work of art. The solution is simple, you must make more! I'll take 5 (and I don't even have 5 enclosures.. how's that for a loyal customer)
> 
> x



You're too kind  I would happily make you one, however unless you live within driving distance you're out of luck: it's extremely heavy! 

Making it in the enclosure was great because it covers 4 out of 6 sides which I couldn't have done if it was built separately, but the constant flipping and turning of the box so I could get into the edges got a bit exhausting.


----------



## Skippii (Oct 2, 2013)

haha would be a bit of a trek getting here from Mackay.. Obviously what we need to do is have it airlifted by chopper! Genius.

I'm actually just finishing up rendering a background at the moment, I built it right into the back of the cabinet because the front of the cabinet has a lip around the inside. Would have made it impossible to get a background the size of the back wall through. I hear you about it being exhausting! I've spent many hours so far curled up INSIDE the cabinet, rendering. Messy and tiring, plus the genius that I am forgot to wear gloves and out of frustration trying to get the render to behave ended up using my hands to shove it in place. Needless to say that stuff dries the heck out of your skin.. fun fun fun. Not a medium I want to work with again any time soon 

x


----------



## Lawra (Oct 2, 2013)

Mine too has a lip for strength, alas I think it's a lightly bowed anyway. Apart from the first couple of watery layers which I applied with a brush, I used my hands for the rest. Much to my partner's disgust I destroyed the washing up gloves in the process  

Render certainly isn't my favourite medium however I am looking forward to putting Steve into it and hopefully he approves  

Being the crazy lady I am, construction will then start on the top storey. Not as much rock wall planned for it though, more scenery which I will hopefully pull off


----------



## Rogue5861 (Oct 2, 2013)

To remove some of the shine make sure you have more then recommended layers and get some fine sand paper and give it a rub down, this will scuff the surface enough to remove some of the shine you have.

I didnt have an issue with shine on my rendered background because i didnt add paint to it, so it ending up being rough enough to not add any unwanted shine.


Rick


----------



## Skippii (Oct 2, 2013)

I think ruining the washing up gloves would have been preferable to painfully dry skin, I might have to steal this tactic for next time! (assuming there is a next time)
I just got so fed up with the paintbrush, its bristles ended up pointing in 101 directions, and it was dropping render everywhere, except where I wanted it. Hands work SO much better, I've always been pretty hands-on lol so it was bound to happen. Just wish I thought of using gloves..

ha, if only our scaly friends knew the efforts we went to just for them! I hope Floyd appreciates his new crib once it's all jazzed up.. If he doesn't, it's highly possible that I will cry into my pillow for many days (about 8..)

There better be more pictures once your lower part of the enclosure is finished! 

x


----------



## Lawra (Oct 2, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> To remove some of the shine make sure you have more then recommended layers and get some fine sand paper and give it a rub down, this will scuff the surface enough to remove some of the shine you have.
> 
> I didnt have an issue with shine on my rendered background because i didnt add paint to it, so it ending up being rough enough to not add any unwanted shine.
> 
> ...



I have been thinking of doing that  I am tossing up between lightly sanding in between each coat or applying extra coats and sanding at the end. What do you think would work better?



Skippii said:


> I think ruining the washing up gloves would have been preferable to painfully dry skin, I might have to steal this tactic for next time! (assuming there is a next time)
> I just got so fed up with the paintbrush, its bristles ended up pointing in 101 directions, and it was dropping render everywhere, except where I wanted it. Hands work SO much better, I've always been pretty hands-on lol so it was bound to happen. Just wish I thought of using gloves..
> 
> ha, if only our scaly friends knew the efforts we went to just for them! I hope Floyd appreciates his new crib once it's all jazzed up.. If he doesn't, it's highly possible that I will cry into my pillow for many days (about 8..)
> ...



Washing up gloves didn't make it easy though, because I have tiny hands and felt clumsy with them on. It did kind of make the enclosure better though, because I got the poops with trying to get into narrow grooves if created with the foam so just filled in the holes. 

It certainly is messy as hell. I turned the enclosure so I was working directly down on whichever side I was rendering which meant I could mix it in the ice cream container, pour it in and then just push it around without having to worry about it dripping or falling off. 

Paintbrush:


----------



## Skippii (Oct 2, 2013)

Rofl, you really did a number on that paintbrush... Reminds me of an old wig my crazy aunt used to wear to our annual Christmas party. She was an odd one, that one.

I ended up going through about 5 cheapo paintbrushes before I gave up on them entirely.. I think I've chucked most of them out already, or I'd show you the Paintbrush Massacre of 2013.

x


----------



## Lawra (Oct 2, 2013)

Skippii said:


> Rofl, you really did a number on that paintbrush... Reminds me of an old wig my crazy aunt used to wear to our annual Christmas party. She was an odd one, that one.
> 
> I ended up going through about 5 cheapo paintbrushes before I gave up on them entirely.. I think I've chucked most of them out already, or I'd show you the Paintbrush Massacre of 2013.
> 
> x



Haha it sure copped a hiding. I use el cheapos also, didn't want to ruin my nice one. That's the only brush that I've killed though, I washed it out well and left it soaking in between each layer of render.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Oct 2, 2013)

Lawra said:


> I have been thinking of doing that  I am tossing up between lightly sanding in between each coat or applying extra coats and sanding at the end. What do you think would work better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would just make sure you have 4-5 coats on it then sand the only, the only reason to sand inbetween coat would be to get to to stick better (no need to in my opinion).

As for the gloves i used latex ones, a box of 100 gloves cost around $4 and is handy for most they just making backgrounds.


Rick


----------



## Lawra (Oct 13, 2013)

Progress!!!!!!!!

Rock wall has at least 3 coats of pond sealer; I have lost count between myself and my partner painting it on at random times lol. It's like water! Lots of fun 














Cold end vent in the roof






Hot end vent in the wall (this side is siliconed, not as shiny but kinda weird)





CBF sanding as it doesn't look bad being that little bit shiny. 

I also started siliconing a heat cord to the tile. Well... It's a mega pain in the behind but serves me right for not thinking ahead to router the board.


----------



## Lawra (Oct 14, 2013)

I went and bought some fake turf for the proposed top enclosure. It's so cool! It looks half dead which makes it look real - or so I think hehe










I also chucked a block of coir peat in a bucket with water... It's gross :/ I'll see how it goes when dry but at this stage I think I'll be sticking to paper towel.


----------



## Shane73 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Lawra Look'n good, glad to see you've made some progress. Have to say I prefer the shiny look of the crommelin to the silicon, silicon looks a bit dull and kind of blandish. That grass looks pretty cool where abouts did you get it from?
Did I read something about a second storey? sounds like you could have your work cut out for you.
Looking forward to seeing this one completed with some pics of Steve enjoying his new home.
Regards Shane


----------



## Lawra (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Shane!

Thanks  I much prefer the crommelin as well. 

I got the fake turf from bunnings, $70/m.

Yes, I'm a sucker for punishment. The top enclosure is already cut out waiting for me to finish this one so I can start it. There's not enough room in my kitchen for both! It's dimensions are 1500x1000x500. I've also got 2 drawers for it all to sit on so it's raised and there's somewhere for the electricals to live. 

Steve got to check it out the other night and I think he approved  I just need to decide what I'm putting over the vent holes: some sort of mesh.


----------



## wildthings (Oct 23, 2013)

That looks so good Lawra, nice job on the paint work...haha I thought I had OCD..if Steve doesnt love I'll move in lol


----------



## Shane73 (Oct 23, 2013)

AWESOME!!!!

Looks like he's done a bit of growing.
Maybe you could try this for your vents.
Fly screen backed with mouse wire, and held on with wooden frame.
View attachment 299194


----------



## Lawra (Oct 23, 2013)

wildthings said:


> That looks so good Lawra, nice job on the paint work...haha I thought I had OCD..if Steve doesnt love I'll move in lol



Thanks wildthings  With how it's going I think it'll be big enough for me to live in too!



Shane73 said:


> AWESOME!!!!



Thanks Shane  He has been growing - I wish he'd slow down!

Your pic didn't work... Try again please?


----------



## Shane73 (Oct 23, 2013)

View attachment 299224


Sorry don't know the drama is..


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 25, 2013)

Lawra said:


> Progress!!!!!!!!
> 
> Rock wall has at least 3 coats of pond sealer; I have lost count between myself and my partner painting it on at random times lol. It's like water! Lots of fun
> 
> ...



Wow Lawra, that has turned out better than i imagined it would, don't try and remove the shiny bits as it looks great just as it is, it looks just like the caves i used to crawl around in when i was a kid in the Blue Mountains Escarpment, they were shiny and sparkely like that from all the felspa and mica in the rock. It is a brilliant job, you should be proud of what you did and i am sure Steve will enjoy it imensely. ++++1  ................................Ron


----------



## Lawra (Nov 14, 2013)

Updates 

My tile fits in perfectly! It was measured prior but I was a little worried that I'd gotten carried away with render.







I drilled a hole in the base and made a plug so it's escape proof and also easily removable for cleaning. 






Mesh has been screwed over the vents and LED strip along the top. I was going to run them further around but I like that they're hidden and even on the dimmest settings it's still fairly bright. 






I'm not sold on the coir peat idea at the moment. It's pretty humid up here and I'm not sure if it's the best idea to have a substrate which holds moisture. 

I found a branch (half a tree?) on the beach which wedges in pretty well without any altering. I've soaked and scrubbed it but unsure if I should seal it or not. So far Steve hasn't felt the need to poop on cage accessories but that's not to say he never will. 






I think it'll be fine resting on the heat tile since the cord will be on thermostat and only set to around 30 deg... Does anyone with more experience know if it's a bad idea?

Perspex is being purchased tomorrow and I'm trying to source flex hinges without having to wait weeks by ordering off eBay. 

I have the kick (base) in place and bringing the drawer bay home in the next few days so it's nearly all done - I'm so excited! My partner will be happy to have the dining table back - for a few days until I start building the top storey


----------



## andynic07 (Nov 14, 2013)

That is looking awesome Lawra.


----------



## bdav70 (Nov 14, 2013)

this is looking good so far! Bold move gluing straight onto the enclosure. I did mine of flat poly sheets from clarke rubber with velcro tape to adhere to the viv so that if i messed it up i could take it off easity (and to clean behind etc.)


----------



## Lawra (Nov 14, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> That is looking awesome Lawra.



Thanks Andy  I'm so pleased with how it turned out. 



bdav70 said:


> this is looking good so far! Bold move gluing straight onto the enclosure. I did mine of flat poly sheets from clarke rubber with velcro tape to adhere to the viv so that if i messed it up i could take it off easity (and to clean behind etc.)



Thanks bdav! I glued straight in the enclosure for a couple of reasons... 

1) because it's huuuuuuuge

2) I didn't really plan how I was going to set up the wall so it was a bit like playing Tetris with chunks of foam. 

If I were to do it again I think I'd definitely build it separate to the enclosure. I was basically lying half inside the whole time while working on it.


----------



## Shane73 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Lawra look'n good, that sure is a nice neat fit with the tile, good call with the lights that 3rd pic looks awesome.
Regarding you tree branch, you may as well slap a couple of coats of crommelin on it, even if it's just for peace of mind, you've gone to the trouble of soaking and scrubbing it so why not?


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 17, 2013)

I've been reading through your thread, and I must say your fake rock wall looks incredible and I feel a little jealous haha  I wish I could make one like that.

Well done Lawra, you should be so proud of what you've accomplished, and Steve looks like he's loving what you've made for him to explore.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 17, 2013)

sorry to be a party pooper Lawra but you have your vents the wrong way around,should be low on cool end and high on hot end for proper air flow,everything else looks good though well done


----------



## Lawra (Nov 17, 2013)

dragonlover1 said:


> sorry to be a party pooper Lawra but you have your vents the wrong way around,should be low on cool end and high on hot end for proper air flow,everything else looks good though well done



You're not a party pooper, just incorrect  

Both images found on this forum.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Nov 17, 2013)

Lawra said:


> You're not a party pooper, just incorrect
> 
> Both images found on this forum.



This is the same principal I use & have seen used regularly... Fresh air is pulled in, heated up, rises & is dispersed providing an effective heat exchange...


----------



## Flexxx (Nov 18, 2013)

great job! the lighting is amazing


----------



## Shane73 (Nov 18, 2013)

Lawra said:


> You're not a party pooper, just incorrect



Hi Lawra, thats kind of debatable. I see a lot of enclosures set up like yours and they dont seem to have any trouble, but having the hot end vent down low means cool air will be flowing over your heat tile moving the warm air away over to the cool end (warming it up) untill it can escape through the high vent (ok in southern states maybe). This can cause a draft over the hot end hide, and might make it harder to achieve a good heat gradient .
I think the reason dragonlover1 said what he said (and he should have explained himself), is that if you have the hot end vent up high, there will be no drafts over the hot spot, and your heat tile can work at a constant temp, the heat will rise heating up the hot end of the enclosure and the exess heat can escape through the hot end high vent, wich in turn will draw cool air in through the low cool end vent. This will keep the hot end hot and the cool end cool, more suitable for nq I think.


----------



## Lawra (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi Shane, that makes sense now  thank you


----------



## Lawra (Nov 22, 2013)

Alas, no drawer bay yet... 

But I made it pretty with leaves and bought a bigger XL water bowl. The hides are yet to be painted and sealed but they're getting there  I think if I had made them at the same time I wouldn't have had so much trouble making it tie in with the background.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Nov 22, 2013)

It really depends on how deep the vivarium is as to if the placement of vents will affect a basking spot. If you have both vents towards the front of the enclosure (on the sides) this will allow for fresh air to be drawn in and not to effect temps over the basking site. 

This setup does allow for a better flow through of air but that isnt always what people are after. Most can get away with very little/no venting at all rather then having heating elements on all hours, a thermostat and proper sized heating element will account for any major spikes in room temp rising. Most enclosures get enough air exchange during the times you have the glass open for feeding, cleaning or handling.

Ventilation is a very personal thing that working differently for everyone. Losts of people just use pegboard backs/sections as suitable venting of a vivarium.


Rick


----------



## caliherp (Nov 23, 2013)

It seems as heating and ventilation is one of the hardest things for newcomers to grasp. It's not as complicated as some people think, you just have to put a little thought into it. 

Looking good lawra, keep up the good work.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 24, 2013)

dragonlover1 said:


> sorry to be a party pooper Lawra but you have your vents the wrong way around,should be low on cool end and high on hot end for proper air flow,everything else looks good though well done


whoops,too many late nights and I stuffed up (again?)


----------



## bundy07 (Nov 25, 2013)

How would you setup the vents on a different setup my new enclosure Im building will have the light providing heat at top off enclosure over a basking ledge on the left about half way down being the hot end and then down the bottom in the right hand corner would be a hide the cooler end Im guessing with will this work?.

By the way lawra awesome job looks great!


----------



## Shane73 (Nov 25, 2013)

bundy07 said:


> How would you setup the vents on a different setup my new enclosure Im building will have the light providing heat at top off enclosure over a basking ledge on the left about half way down being the hot end and then down the bottom in the right hand corner would be a hide the cooler end Im guessing with will this work?.



Hi bundy07, sounds a bit like my enclosure 90hx80wx60d, basking ledge on left with IR heat source. My vents are in the back wall to reduce drafts and the top vent is in the middle slightly to the left, and the bottom vent is in the middle slightly to the right and only one third the size of the top vent (I can open the bottom vent right up if I want).
My darwin has been in there for almost a month and he seems pretty happy with the set up.


----------



## Lawra (Dec 4, 2013)

AHHH SUCCESS!!!

So I never did get my drawer bank done and in the process of putting things together I snapped the heat cord in half but I don't like to dwell on the negatives so here are some photos!

First one peeking through the vent at the end (stretch neck sideways, not sure why it rotated stupidly)




Steve exploring 




Testing out the strength of the Perspex - check out that nice line 




I got a glass lock and put foam along the perspex under the metal (so it doesn't scratch) and also along the gap - just to be safe! 




Never got around to making a hide for him but there's a pretty talented guy on here who's allowed me to purchase one of his creations  I think it'll fit in rather well.

Cardboard rolls have been buried here and there for Steve to explore though - he hasn't seemed to discovered/been interested in them yet.

All in all I'm pretty happy with it!!! First few pics are taken with the LEDs on and no flash, but they're turned up so that I could take pics and dimmed afterwards (they're very bright!). Last pic taken with flash on prior to putting Steve in.

I hope to get everyone's feedback, always keen for constructive criticism 

Oh and a pic from earlier this evening when we did a dry run before putting the doors on - he went straight for the empty water bowl for some reason and didn't try to escape! Mind you, now that the perspex is on he's done nothing but pace and slide all over the doors lol.


----------



## Crazycow232 (Jan 5, 2014)

that looks really good lawra. well done should be proud


----------



## krissy78 (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks great good job


----------



## Sawowie (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow that looks amazing, especially with that lighting, it makes me think of some little nook you'd actually find a snake in somewhere deep in a forest.


----------



## Shane09 (Jan 5, 2014)

That looks awesome Lawra!

You have given me a lot of ideas for the inside of my current enclosure project


----------



## Shane73 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi lawra, congrats on getting this one finished, looks awesome. Steve looks so cute curled up in the water bowl, I see he's been doing that growing thing again

Congrats again, well done.


----------



## Lawra (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you heaps everyone  
[MENTION=37779]Shane73[/MENTION] yes he's growing super fast! I haven't seen him in 3 weeks (on hols still) so will probably be giant by the time I get back 
[MENTION=39510]Shane09[/MENTION] I look forward to seeing pics of your enclosure project  Glad I could help!


----------



## Xeaal (Jan 6, 2014)

That enclosure is absolutely fantastic and you have done a brilliant job!! The woma is very cute too


----------



## GamblingCobra (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Lawra,

Was wondering what exact products you used for the rendering process? Am i the process in building my own rock wall and am not 100% sure what to use. 

Cheers


----------



## Lawra (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi [MENTION=39686]GamblingCobra[/MENTION] I used Dunlop Acrylic Render - at $13 for 20kg I figured I couldn't go wrong  it was recommended by [MENTION=16369]J-A-X[/MENTION] aka The DIY Godmother


----------



## GamblingCobra (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks heaps [MENTION=37955]Lawra[/MENTION]. Lots of help


----------



## Lawra (Aug 3, 2014)

Snapped this pic of Steve a couple of nights ago, I was so excited to see him making use of the wall!!!


----------



## pally (Aug 18, 2014)

That's so cool Lawra. What an awesome job.


----------

